# Karl's Place, Essex, August 2017 (Pic Heavy)



## Mmps6 (Aug 30, 2017)

Don't usually do code names but.... I received the tip off from someone with a strong connection to the place before it closed. I work with him 3 days a week so don't want him getting to mad at me. I also can’t stand the idea of having to explain myself to his other half at the Christmas do " hey you’re the one that got my old work trashed" so for the sake of preserving it, I'm going to call it Karl's place. The building had mentions to various people who worked, or where cared for on this site. But none as many as Karl. Every floor had something of his and everything we dug through seemed to have his name on. So this ones yours Karl, hope you well 

Located in the country side in picturesque grounds, it was a former care site. With two older buildings and a group of new build bungalows. The older building appeared to close around 2011 from what I could find digging. The newer builds where in use until recently.


The Explore  

After receiving the tip off I decided to act quickly as its future is somewhat uncertain. Approaching the site at night we had a good scope around checking for any signs of life (lights still on in some newer buildings) and then went about access. As is always the way, it was the last of the possible 2145 entrance points. So, after getting soaking wet in the summer drizzle we are in. After realising just how dark it had become we decided on a quick walk around, and to leave it until we had some light to work with. 

I wanted to hit it up quickly and unfortunately my exploring companion was rather busy for the next few days, so grabbed my younger brother who is always willing to come along and headed out. 

The building is large, in its day I’m sure must have housed 25+. The rooms are a mixture. Some empty, some with fair amounts left in, some with some person items left. The building hides its gem in the center. Boarded of on the first floor and fairly hidden on the other two floors is a stunning stair case, which certainly surprises you as it appears from a dark dingy corridor on the 2nd and 3rd floor. Getting a semi decent shot was hard however. No usable amount of natural light gets in, so use of some serious lumins is needed. Luckily my impulse buy came in handy for once and lit the place up like football ground. Not to self do not torch shop on pay day at the pub, you end up with a good few thousand lumins more then is ever useful, unless you like giving your location away 

On to the photo’s

_First floor_

The first floor is a mixture of rooms, including a large kitchen, Large laundry room, hall, communal space at the front of the building and some possible admin space too.
























































































_Second Floor_
















































_Elizabeth's Room_

This was my favourite room in the building. It had just enough left in it to give it a more personal touch. The light also helped give a slightly different feel to anything else we saw. 




























_Third floor_

































_The Staircase_ 


















Sorry for the volume of photo's 

Thanks for reading


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 30, 2017)

The volume of photos is alright as you've made a record of every floor. This place is in not too bad condition, could be converted into apartments.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 30, 2017)

What a fab place. And beautifully photographed too. You did a proper job there.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 31, 2017)

Lovely place, as HUgh said it could & probably will end up as dwellings. Nicley captured!


----------



## smiler (Aug 31, 2017)

Might have bin better posted in Non Public thread,if you want to keep its location secret, it certainly a lovely house with great fixtures left to see, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## LadyPandora (Aug 31, 2017)

Lovely  Stunning building.


----------



## Lavino (Aug 31, 2017)

LadyPandora said:


> Lovely  Stunning building.



You again hsha


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 31, 2017)

That is a beautiful place, captured really well. You did the right thing code naming it if you have a connection, plus I'd hate to see it pop up again covered in shitty tags etc. Nice one, thanks for sharing.


----------



## titimo82 (Aug 31, 2017)

still looking good


----------



## Mmps6 (Sep 1, 2017)

Brewtal said:


> That is a beautiful place, captured really well. You did the right thing code naming it if you have a connection, plus I'd hate to see it pop up again covered in shitty tags etc. Nice one, thanks for sharing.



Thank you. They always get found eventually, but it does help when its allowed


----------



## Mmps6 (Sep 1, 2017)

oh yeah, I forgot about that  it will be ok i think, its not to obvious. Thank you


----------



## George9292 (Sep 1, 2017)

i dont see no photos? just blank white?


----------



## mockney reject (Sep 1, 2017)

Nice one this aint it, popped in a few weeks back. Sadly its already been named by people on Facebook and Insta so wont belong before the bus rocks up


----------



## Mmps6 (Sep 1, 2017)

Its a shame really that its taken this little time for it to possibly see a bus turn up. Its not even been on the radar that long. Unfortunate nature of the game


----------



## bouncy (Sep 3, 2017)

Didn't realise this place had been empty for so long


----------



## bishop17 (Sep 10, 2017)

looks great. I am a cinematographer from Essex and would love to film there.


----------



## Gromr (Sep 10, 2017)

Such a shame this place is empty, its really lovely. Good stuff!


----------



## Snailsford (Sep 10, 2017)

What a beautiful building, shame about the steel sheets on the windows but a nice find and a good report, thanks!


----------



## Explore-With-AZ (Dec 25, 2017)

i know where that is as i had a visit there with a friend who told me about it shame we couldnt get inside it but we still had a smooch around the other buildings on the site


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 26, 2017)

Love that shot of the filing cabinets in the flooded cellar! Looks a rather interesting explore, thanks for that


----------



## Mmps6 (Jan 24, 2018)

you didn't try hard enough i reckon


----------



## HiddenScotsman (Jan 24, 2018)

More photos please hahaha. Spot on report a d cracking set of images


----------

